# Uro Wolf/Husky mix



## Uro (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey everyone! I've just recently discovered the fur community and instantly fell in love with it. I'm still pretty new to all of this so any help along the way would be greatly appreciated!

I guess I'll introduce my first fursona! (although it's basically just like me haha)

*Name*: Uro Lycan
*Age*: 19
*Height*: 5'8
*Weight*: 150 lbs.
*Sexuality*: Hetero
*Gender*: Male
*Species*: Wolf/husky mix
*Color*: White with streaks of grey/black/red
*Likes*: Running, playing, wrestling, snow, sledding, and all sorts of fun stuff! Uro is also very affectionate and loyal.
*Dislikes: *Excessively loud noises, parrots, dry food, little kids that pull on my tail!
*Personality*: Outgoing and social, loves hugs (and cookies) .


I wish that I could draw as well as most of the community members here. But I cant so I'll spare your eyes and not draw a picture :>. I hope that I can meet some friends!
(If anyone in the Richmond, VA area wants to meet up and have some fun don't be afraid to PM me  )


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Hey everyone! I've just recently discovered the fur community and instantly fell in love with it. I'm still pretty new to all of this so any help along the way would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I guess I'll introduce my first fursona! (although it's basically just like me haha)
> 
> ...


 
I used to live in Gum Springs, VA.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Hey everyone! I've just recently discovered the fur community and instantly fell in love with it. I'm still pretty new to all of this so any help along the way would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I guess I'll introduce my first fursona! (although it's basically just like me haha)
> 
> ...



The giant Charmander says hi!
*hugs*
I can't draw too well myself.


----------



## Uro (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi! Yea, maybe I can find a talented artist to help me out hehe.


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Hi! Yea, maybe I can find a talented artist to help me out hehe.


 
Maybe...


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Uro said:


> Hi! Yea, maybe I can find a talented artist to help me out hehe.



I suggest you start in the Art Exchange.
*continues to hug you*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> I suggest you start in the Art Exchange.
> *continues to hug you*


Umm... He can't go if you continue to hug him like that.


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Nightfire said:


> Umm... He can't go if you continue to hug him like that.



Oh, sorry!
*lets go*


----------



## Nightfire (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oh, sorry!
> *lets go*


I'll take the hug until he gets back!


----------



## Uro (Jul 23, 2008)

Can't escape!


----------



## Mr. Someone (Jul 23, 2008)

Mr. Someone said:


> Oh, sorry!
> *lets go*



I already let go...


----------

